# Toronto snaps



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

I <3 Toronto and can generally be found above it all, so look up, you never know where I may be 

Fishy Toronto









From a cab









King for the night









Toronto on ice









Fading left









Hope you guys enjoy my shots as much as I do taking them. Will post up more and more as I get them. Comments are always welcome and appreciated.

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

OMG what beautiful shots of our city! I sincerely hope to see more!! !
:carrot:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

In saw at least two original angles.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome shots of Toronto at night :applause:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Impressive shots......thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks all, I'm humbled that you guys like me work so much. I will try to add posts in here as often as I can, I tend to shoot at least once a week but have been trying to get out more. On that note... here are some more shots from around Toronto.

A cold winters night









Cloudstack









Toronto has a wild side









Capped rebar









Urban sprawl









Toronto City Centre Airport









Financial hub









Urban density









Gardiner lights









Stay tuned for more! 
Cheers,
Zen


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

stunning shots!


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't remember the name of the project but two guys were finishing the concrete, in the snow, at 10:30 p.m.! 









Smoke City









Towering









Rail Yard City









Point the way









From the island fog









Distillery









Tower from the Distillery









Cheers,
Zen


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Fantastic photos Zen, Toronto is truly something special.


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Irish, Toronto is truly something indeed


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

Toronto reminds me of Chicago for some odd reason that I could never explain. Toronto lovers please don't take offense, it looks like an amazing city and I'd really love to visit.

By the way these are wonderful photos zen.


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks DirtyNYer, I haven't been to Chicago in years, but it is a beautiful skyline as well.

Here's a couple of me with the city.



















Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Some more from the other night, had fun wandering and shooting

A diff skyline

3 logs by ZensLens, on Flickr

Under construction

There is a person in this shot by ZensLens, on Flickr

So much glass

Giant skylight by ZensLens, on Flickr

Moon city

Shine on by ZensLens, on Flickr

My city and I

Shadowy man by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## Seaway (Jun 18, 2011)

Great pics. I was taking evening classes in Toronto last summer into autumn last year where I would drive two hours up the QEW every monday afternoon and loved the drive every time..not because of the horrible rush hour traffic on the way there, but because of the ride home at night. Toronto is a beautiful city at night and I miss going up there every week. These photos hold me over.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW absolutely breathtaking pictures of this great city, Zen. Your photography skills are outstanding. :applause:


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words, I will keep posting away! One of the other shots I liked from last night.


Bad moon rising by ZensLens, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

stunningly beautiful!
very professionally taken and I was mermerized.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic and very nice photos Zen, well done :applause:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Amazing night shots!!!


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks all, here's some more! 


Toronto reflections by ZensLens, on Flickr


Toronto from Tower by ZensLens, on Flickr


T.O. from a roof top by ZensLens, on Flickr


Downtown as seen through a 100 by ZensLens, on Flickr


Skydome by ZensLens, on Flickr


Dusk by ZensLens, on Flickr


3 way split by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Went out for a quick shoot last night, here's a few!


Toronto, docks 105 by ZensLens, on Flickr


Riverdale views by ZensLens, on Flickr


Leave the lights on by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Great photos - and congratulations on the birth of your son!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

these are absolutely stunning shots.
can you tell me your cam brand and the lenses you're using?


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

DWest said:


> these are absolutely stunning shots.
> can you tell me your cam brand and the lenses you're using?


I shoot a Canon 1Ds2 and currently have a Canon 50mm 1.4 and a Sigma 105 Macro.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's some more from me, I went out to Tommy Thompson park, a new angle for me. 
Should've brought my bike, I didn't realize it was such a long walk to the end of the spit.


Sailboats and the city by ZensLens, on Flickr


Tommy Thompson city view by ZensLens, on Flickr


Through the gap by ZensLens, on Flickr


Two towers by ZensLens, on Flickr


Hearn by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, those recent shots of Toronto are very nice :cheers:


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Another update for those who are following this thread 


Low lying clouds by ZensLens, on Flickr


Tower to the right by ZensLens, on Flickr


Landing at Porter by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

An update, been awhile..was going through my shots and trying to find ones I hadn't posted yet.


Moonlit by ZensLens, on Flickr


T.O. from a roof top by ZensLens, on Flickr


Twins but different by ZensLens, on Flickr


Sunset 3 by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Update! 


The financial core by ZensLens, on Flickr


Life in a fish bowl by ZensLens, on Flickr


Nothing but blue skys by ZensLens, on Flickr


Mohawk by ZensLens, on Flickr


Checking the city by ZensLens, on Flickr


The setting sun by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow, Zen... awesome photos!!!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ZensLens said:


> Can't remember the name of the project but two guys were finishing the concrete, in the snow, at 10:30 p.m.!


Never left a comment for you, but I've been enjoying your photos for quite some time. Your work really stands out above the crowd. Btw, I believe that's Florian.


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey, thanks isaidso! Florian I think it is, those guys were brave to be working that night!


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great photography !The city looks stunning ! 
Looking forward to more !


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Breathtaking stunning pictures. Thank you so much for sharing, Zenslens :cheers: Greetings from Europe too all in beautiful Toronto


----------



## MovingTo (Nov 13, 2011)

Very beautiful pictures! Thanks Zen. Love love "Life in a fish bowl"


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Finally got back up top last night, checked out the Market Wharf condo going up by the St. Lawrence market. Great views of the city!


St. Lawrence Market by ZensLens, on Flickr


The Gardiner by ZensLens, on Flickr


Counter jib and the city by ZensLens, on Flickr


Pointing at the city by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Yonge and Bloor, we have the best street meat in the world! 


The hot dog vendor by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Ah the blue hour, one of the best times to shoot the city!

Into the blue and out of the black by ZensLens, on Flickr

and what it looked like just shortly before

The glowing city by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the amazing updates....:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I find your photos thrilliing, Zen! You seem to live a pretty interesting life!


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Taller said:


> I find your photos thrilliing, Zen! You seem to live a pretty interesting life!


Hey thanks Taller and all, I am glad you guys enjoy my shots so much. I will try and keep them coming on a regular basis even with winter on it's way. 
As for an intersting life...I just get out when I can and do the things I enjoy  Come summer when I am not above it all, I am north of it all lol.
Cheers,
Zen


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ZensLens said:


> Yonge and Bloor, we have the best street meat in the world!
> 
> 
> The hot dog vendor by ZensLens, on Flickr
> ...


This is the standard all of Toronto should seek to emulate. The public realm does matter and this intersection is testament to that. Look at that pavement. Beautiful! Now if they'd just design a beautiful traffic light/post. :|


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

I love this thread ! Great pics ! :colgate:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Top rate photographs of an, evidently, spectacular city.


----------



## Dponos (Dec 1, 2008)

Your pictures are amazing ! they definitely do Toronto justice !


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really enjoy shooting the city and having this place to share the shots. I will hopefully be posting some new stuff tomorrow night 

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow some of the best Toronto shots I've ever seen and I've seen a lot. You should post these over on Skyscraperpage also. You'd get a huge reaction there.


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

One of my shots just made it in to the voting for photo of the week at blogto.com http://www.blogto.com/city/2011/11/the_photos_of_the_week_november_14-20/ check all the shots out and vote for your fave, even if it isn't mine  I am #6, voting ends at noon today.

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

So my shot won photo of the week on blogto! I have had a few shots get in but I have ended up in 2nd usually so it is nice to get one  Took the camera downtown today and walked part of the way home to grab some shots, took a fair bit so here's a big update!


The means by ZensLens, on Flickr


Bloor viaduct by ZensLens, on Flickr


Streaming north by ZensLens, on Flickr


Arch windows by ZensLens, on Flickr


UofT by ZensLens, on Flickr


UofT by ZensLens, on Flickr


Sign split by ZensLens, on Flickr


In to the city by ZensLens, on Flickr


Caught a u.f.o. by ZensLens, on Flickr


The Stewart by ZensLens, on Flickr


Skulls by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Amazing updates . Toronto looks so awesome at night ! :colgate:
And congrats !


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I particularly like the image of the old university building, with the skyscrapers in the background. :cheers:

I must upgrade my camera!


----------



## CurioCity (Sep 28, 2011)

:applause:


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Time for an update! Have spent the last couple days getting up to my usual shenanigans...here's the results!


Canadian National by ZensLens, on Flickr


Along the boardwalk by ZensLens, on Flickr


Into the lake by ZensLens, on Flickr


Give me Liberty by ZensLens, on Flickr


Follow the path by ZensLens, on Flickr


Low flying clouds by ZensLens, on Flickr


The start of it all by ZensLens, on Flickr


Tower crane by ZensLens, on Flickr


The city, she rises by ZensLens, on Flickr


Towers of glass by ZensLens, on Flickr


Familiar territory by ZensLens, on Flickr


St. James by ZensLens, on Flickr


Rusted by ZensLens, on Flickr

and I will leave it with this shot, if you have a good eye you may know where it was taken. I will be putting the shots from that location in my urban decay thread 

Church spire by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

ZensLens said:


> and I will leave it with this shot, if you have a good eye you may know where it was taken.


I spy with my little eye the unused top floor ballroom of the Royal York Hotel! 
I got into it last Spring during Doors Open. What a wasted space! hno:


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

So close Taller but wrong hotel. Think king at not front.


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Taller...if you haven't seen them yet, I put them up  
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458853&page=2

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

OOPss.. had a dyslexic moment. Meant King Eddy, of course! :clown:
I'll check out the photos!!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

This is awesome. I seriously have to fav some of these on Flickr soon!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

outstanding night photos.
you must have stable hands if you're not using a tripod.


----------

